# Video of my 135gal CA/SA Cichlid tank..



## dcorolla05 (Aug 12, 2006)

Here is new video of my Mixed CA/SA Cichlid tank... The tank inhabits the following

1. Female Midas Cichlid
2. Green Terror
3. False Red Terror
4. Texas Cichlid
5. Jack Dempsey
6. 2 Pink Convicts
8. 6in Pleco
8. 3 Giant Danios.

How do you like my Aquascaping?

Enjoy


----------



## MacFish (Jan 4, 2006)

Video no workie. Here's the link

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v390/ ... 0_2394.flv


----------



## WakinAZ (Mar 16, 2006)

Love that Midas. The aquascaping is nice the fish seem to like it - esp. the Midas stump/cave. The lighted bubblers are kind of artificial looking, but this is a personal preference. Nice overall. Love the GT too.

Eric


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

holy cow very nice tank.

how long have they been living with eachother?


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

What are the dimensions of said tank.


----------



## dcorolla05 (Aug 12, 2006)

thx for the compliments... However the bubblers are not lighted. There just happens to be two green straight fake plants near the air stones. I do see how they could look like they were lighted though.

The tank has been set up for about 9 months or so.. The green terror and pink convicts are new though...



WakinAZ said:


> Love that Midas. The aquascaping is nice the fish seem to like it - esp. the Midas stump/cave. The lighted bubblers are kind of artificial looking, but this is a personal preference. Nice overall. Love the GT too.
> 
> Eric


----------



## dcorolla05 (Aug 12, 2006)

The tank is 72 x 18 x 24



convictkid said:


> What are the dimensions of said tank.


----------

